# How to Remember Pentatonic Shapes/Boxes Root Notes?



## waynev (Jan 18, 2014)

Does anyone have an easy way to remember the root notes in the five pentatonic shapes/boxes?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Practice. Sorry, but that's about the only way.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I take the opposite approach: Remembering the boxes by where the root notes are.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zdogma said:


> Practice. Sorry, but that's about the only way.


Yes, and then more practice.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Seek out Fretboard Logic volume 1 & 2. The focus is on the ligical way that the chord shapes and the scales link together up the neck. It is also referred to as 

C-A-G-E-D theory.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Yup--practice & muscle memory.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

bw66 said:


> I take the opposite approach: Remembering the boxes by where the root notes are.


To fill in more detail:

I try to remember scales by knowing the intervals that I need relative to the root note. I started by learning where the 5th was relative to the root. Then the fourth followed by the major and minor thirds relative to the root. Then the minor seventh (or dominant seventh, if you think in terms of arpeggios). From there it's not hard to fill in the rest. Playing bass has really solidified this approach for me.

The hardest part of this approach on the guitar is remembering that everything shifts by one fret as you cross the boundary between the third and second strings.

And yes, either way, time spent on the instrument is the only shortcut.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

smorgdonkey said:


> Seek out Fretboard Logic volume 1 & 2. The focus is on the ligical way that the chord shapes and the scales link together up the neck. It is also referred to as
> 
> C-A-G-E-D theory.


Is that only for pentatonic, or for others as well? I'm working on a solo right now for a 'before and after' pick-up swap video, and I have this knack of looking at myself from 2 perspectives (a liker and a hater). I'm trying to shut the hater up by getting better, but I'm not sure how - maybe fretboard logic is the answer? The hater is starting to hurt my feelings and trash talk my mother, so I need to do something about it quick.


----------

